# Hay Feeding Areas



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thought this might be of interest to the guys that had to bring in hay this year;
Watch for Weeds Hitchhiking in Hay | Beef Today

Note the link in the article to the USDA list of noxious weeds for every state.

Regards and Happy New Year,
Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Weeds come in other feed also.A guy here brought a weed in out of soybean field that the Roundup didn't kill.It was cotton.Came in his dairy ration.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> It was cotton


Old man winter will kill that. We have fed cottonseed for years and athough I have seen it grow many times I have never seen the stuff proliferate enough to be nuisance. Apparently our growing season is too short after the real heat of summer that seems to make it germinate.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's another article on weeds in hay imports and it is a little more descriptive in the kinds of weeds to look for dependent upon origination. Weeds Hitchhike On Imported Hay, Expert Says | Alfalfa content from Hay & Forage Grower

Regards, Mike


----------

